# Cyps Out West



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2010)

Sunday was our society's annual orchid safari....

Lots of Cyp. parviflorum in bloom and lots more to come...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2010)

Corallorhiza striata (Striped Coralroot)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2010)

An unknown, maybe a different Corallorhiza, a very teeny orchid for sure...






Amerorchis rotundifolia (Small round-leaf orchid)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2010)

A few wild flowers...

Shooting Stars





A late crocus





Anemone multifida or Wind-flower


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice photos! The OSA should have an orchid safari!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## John M (Jun 18, 2010)

I love these threads. It's neat to see orchids growing wild. Beautiful photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2010)

Quite a safari!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 18, 2010)

It is always interesting to see C. parviflorum growing in field conditions - so radically different than most eastern populations. The Corallorhiza striata is stunning! I think that smaller white flowered one is C. trifida. Thanks for the shots Joanne!


----------



## Clark (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice!
Do you have to travel far for photos?
Does lupine grow wild by you?
Thank you.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2010)

nice pictures, thanks for posting! hopefully I'll see amerorchis some day (including calypso...)


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2010)

NOW! Thanks for the trip "to the woods" and the pics


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Great photos Joanne!!! Thank you!


----------

